# Imagetank im Selbstbau? KleinstPC als Speicherkarten-leer-sauger



## mÖre (30. April 2014)

Hidihoo
Ich fotografiere viel und es kommen viele Daten zusammen. jetzt steht die Festivalsaison vor mir, das heißt es werden noooch mehr Bilder, die ich möglichst simpel irgendwo hin speichern muss.
Leider hat mein Notebook nur USB2. Bzw generell ist der Umgang mit dem Notebook eher aufwendig.... Wechselrichter im Auto, da externe Festplatte noch ran, Cardreader (CF-Karten). Dann Daten durch das schmale USB2 durchprügeln, also manuell Datein aufwählen, sagen wo es hin soll etc pp

Nun bin ich auf MiniPCs wie dem RaspberryPi gestoßen (als Vertreter dieser Art). Was ich mir vorstelle wäre: Ich habe einen solchen MiniPC mit einer 500-1TB großen Platte. Idealerweise mit Akku (2h Laufzeit sind ja schon mehr als Ausreichend, im Zweifel Auto). Dort habe irgend ein Gerät (USB3) dran, welches meine Speicherkarten leer Nuckelt.

Das Betriebsystem wäre mir zunächst absolut egal, da ich es nicht als klassischen PC nutzen möchte, sondern ich möchte nur, dass wenn ich eine Speicherkarte rein stecke, diese Automatisch übertragen wird und die Speicherkarte geplättet wird.
Später wird das ganze per GBit Lan ans Hausnetz und auf den BearbeitungsPC/Nas übertragen.

Kennt vielleicht jemand ein entsprechendes PRojekt, oder kann mir tips geben, wie ich soetwas realisieren kann? Meine Hoffnung ist, dass ich damit "smarter" unterwegs bin als mit einem großem Notebook. Zumal seitens USB3 eh ein neues her müsste, sodass ich kostenmäßig geringer bleibe.

Danke euch


----------



## SimonG (30. April 2014)

Schöne Idee, theoretisch auch machbar. Leider fehlen den MiniPCs die nötigen Schnittstellen. USB3 ist eine Seltenheit und in Kombination mit SATA ist mir bisher nichts in dieser Art untergekommen.
Erst bei Laptops findet man die passende Hardware. Der Vorteil von einem einfachen mini PC System ist dann aber verschwunden.


----------



## Kotor (30. April 2014)

Hi,

ein(e) Zotac ZBOX ... weil diese Dinger den Cardreader haben. 
OS: Linux (ubuntu oder sonstiges)
autom. mounten - Kopieren - löschen - auswerfen mittels script, das anspringt wenn das Speichermedium eingelegt wird  

grüße
kotor


----------



## DaBlackSheep (30. April 2014)

Mir fallen neben deiner Idee noch ein paar weitere ein:

- WiFi Speicherkarte nutzen, welche die Fotos an einer Smartphone mit viel Speicher oder an ein Netbook sendet.
- WiFi Speicherkarte nutzen, welche die Fotos an ein Smartphone und von dort nach Dropbox schickt (entsprechende Flat vorausgesetzt).
- Autoradio durch einen CarPC ersetzen. (leider teuer mit um die 500Euro aufwärts)


----------



## SimonG (30. April 2014)

Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> ein(e) Zotac ZBOX ... weil diese Dinger den Cardreader haben.



Ich würde mich informieren, bevor ich mir so ein Ding zulege.
Mein Laptop hat auch einen eingebauten Cardreader und der ist anschlossen über [Trommelwirbel] USB 2.0!


----------



## mÖre (30. April 2014)

Ein Car-PC wird nichts. Weil einige Festivals ja auch ab vom Auto statt finden.
Bzw ich auch einen kleinen PC (mit akku) aufm Gelände bei haben könnte, ohne jedes mal ins "Lager" zurück zu müssen.

WiFi ist keine Lösung, weil zu langsamm. Bzw ich nutze eben CF Karten. WiFi sind ja SD-Karten und können meist auch kein RAW Format übertragen. Adapter auf CF habe ich nur schlechtes drüber gehört (geringe Reichweiche, extrem lahme Verbindung, Abrisse).

Aber so eine ZOTIAC Box werde ich mir mal anschauen. Klingt auf den Ersten Moment nicht schlecht.... wenn man die Teile noch mit nem Akku betreiben könnte, wäre es richtig super.


----------



## Kotor (30. April 2014)

Mir war im ersten Moment die Größe der HW wichtiger als USB2.0 - sry.
Da es sich um CF-Karten handelt, braucht man wahrscheinlich sowieso einen ext. Cardreader (USB3.0)

http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=sm_r&xf=2955_CF+II~2925_USB+3.0~2955_CF+I

Dann würde ich zusätzlich zur ZBox, wiedereinmal INTEL NUC empfehlen (beides mit USB3.0).


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2014)

Wieviel Speicher brauchst du denn tatsächlich?
Sind vielleicht ein paar große Speicherkarten billiger oder sogar praktischer?
Komputerbay 128GB Professionelle Compact Flash Card CF: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

Speicher kann man ja nie genug haben 
Mein Archiv zu Hause ist derzeit (allein Bilder) 1,2TB. Auf einem 3 Tage Festival können schon mal 60-120GB zusammen kommen... also jenachdem wie viel man zwischendruch zu tun hat (n bisschen Trinken muss man ja auch mal XD) oder ob man zeitnah aussortiert. Zumal sortiere ich lieber die Bilder auf dem PC aus, nicht auf kleinem Bildschirm auf der Cam.

Sicherlich könnte ich auch auf riesen Speicherkarten setzen, jedoch möchte ich da wirklich auf Qualität setzen. Ich habe schon eine Menge durch mit "Billigkarten", sodass ich nur noch auf Sandisk Extreme setze. Zum einem, weil die Schreib/Leseraten wirklich erreicht werden und zum anderen, weil mir diese Karten noch nicht gestorben sind.... selbst wenn man sie beim Waschen in der Hosentasche vergisst  Mit anderen Herstellern habe ich neben einigen wneigen kaputten Bildern oder Schreibeinbrüchen auch schon Totalaufälle mitten beim Konzert erlebt. Sowas kann ich mir nicht erlauben. Zudem kann es im Wusel immer mal passieren, dass man eine Speicherkarte verliert. Da tut eine 4GB Verlusst weniger weh, als 128GB mit Arbeit von 3 Tagen ^^ Und wenn ich dann schon im Namen "Komputer" lese... näääääh muss nicht sein  zumal diese schon eine Inkompatiblität zu einigen Cams haben soll... unverständlich, aber was ist, wenn sich das bei mir auch mitten aufm Festival herrausstellt.


Dieser Intel NUC sieht mal richtig klasse aus. Ob nun ein interner Cardreader, oder extern ist mir absolut egal. Die Teile sind ja nicht riesig. Und der NUC hat wenigstens ein USB3 Port, die Himbeere beispielsweise ja nicht. Zudem Sata, also Speicher genug. Viel Power brauche ich ja nicht. Und mit Ram (HDDs habe ich genug im Lager liegen) bleibe ich locker unter 200€ und kann das Teil auch Abseits vom Festival als File/ftp oder sowas nutzen. Und er hat eben gleich GBit-Lan um den im Heimnetz gescheit einzubinden.

Der Günstigste: DN2820FYKH Intel NUC Kit DN2820FYKH (BOXDN2820FYKH0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland scheint ja 12V3A zu haben. Das wäre auch für den Mobilen Einsatz nicht verkehrt. 12V kann man ja problemlos bereit stellen (zB n kleiner Bleigel, oder Ennis zusammen geschaltet).
Weiß hier vielleicht jemand, wie solche PCs auf "Akkuspannung" reagieren? Also beispielsweise ein Direktanschluss im Auto, oder eben am 12V Akku?

OS wäre ich dann sicherlich auch auf etwas mit Pinguinen setzen. Zum einen aus Kostengründen, zum anderen eben wegen besserer Sktiptfähigkeit. Müsste ich mich zwar n bisschen einarbeiten, aber das klappt schon. 

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir die paar Fragen noch beantworten könnt 

Danköh


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Was Akkus angeht, sollten die genug Dampf haben und du solltest bedenken, dass sie unter Belastung auch ein wenig mit der Spannung einrechen (je weniger Kapazität desto mehr). Was Größe/Gewicht in Bezug auf Leistung angeht, würde ich LiPo´s empfehlen. Setzt allerdings ein passendes Ladegerät mit Balanceranschluß und ne Abschaltautomatik (Unterspannungsschutz) vorraus. NiMh sind sehr robust im Alltag, können hohe Lade- und Entladeströme ab (Modellabhängig) und wiegen bei gleicher Kapa nur 20% mehr als LiPo. Blei-Akkus sollten nur mit 1/10 ihrer Kapazität dauerhaft/lange entladen werden (sonst bricht die Spannung ein und sie leben nicht lange) - du willst sicher keine Autobatterie mit dir rumtragen (12V/30Ah passt in einen Kleinwagen).

Ergänzung: NiMh haben zwar 1,2V Nennspannung pro Zelle, allerdings hat ein voller 7,2V Akku (6Zellen) eine "Startspannung" von fast 9Volt. LiPo´s liegen bei 3,7 Volt pro Zelle - da kommst du auch ohne SpaWa nicht auf exakt 12V. Bleiakkus liegen bei 2,3 Volt je Zelle was auch wieder 13,8V ergibt.


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

Genau wegen der Ladeschlussspannung meine Frage nach der Überspannungsfähigkeit. In dem Teil müssen ja eh Spannungsregler sein, um die verschiedenen Spannungen IM Pc bereit zu stellen (was ja sonst das Netzteil selbst macht). idR halten Spannungswandler ja leicht höhere Spannungen Problemlos aus... Ok da stecken sicherlich keine billig-Festspannungsregler ala 78xx drin, aber diese können ja auch Spannungen bis 36V ab.... was natürlich wahrscheinlich wäre, dass die 12V direkt auch an die entsprechenden Verbraucher weitergegeben wird... ok, im alllllllergrößten Zweifel müsste ich dann wohl noch ein Regler basteln

Generell würde ich ungerne auf "hochwertige" Akkus setzen wollen. Sprich nicht auf LiPo oder LiIon, weil das Laden eben komplizierter ist. NiMh (Ennis) habe ich massenweise rumliegen (Für Blitze halt) und auch entsprechend Lader von 230V über Auto bis Solarzelle 
Meine Hoffnung wäre ja halt eh, dass das Teil nur für ein paar Mal für ein paar Minuten an ist. Also Kiste an, Speicherkarte(n) schnell leer gesaugt, Kiste wieder aus. Festplatte such ich mir dann die aus meinem Archiv, die am wenigsten Saft braucht. 
Generell muss der PC ja keine großen Aufgaben erledigen. Er soll die Bilder ja nicht gleich bearbeiten ^^ Leider hat er ja nur ein Sata... besser wäre natürlich, wenn das System selbst von einem Flash-Speicher laufen würde


----------



## Abductee (2. Mai 2014)

Ich könnt mich jetzt täuschen, aber bei FreeNAS kann man ganz leicht Regeln erstellen was passieren soll wenn ein USB-Gerät angesteckt wird.
Und FreeNAS kann man auf einen USB-Stick installieren.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

mÖre schrieb:


> Generell würde ich ungerne auf "hochwertige" Akkus setzen wollen. Sprich nicht auf LiPo oder LiIon, weil das Laden eben komplizierter ist. NiMh (Ennis) habe ich massenweise rumliegen (Für Blitze halt) und auch entsprechend Lader von 230V über Auto bis Solarzelle


 Deine Beiträge klingen ein wenig danach, als ob du das Semi-Professional machst? Also über Veranstaltungen berichtest? Falls ja, rate ich dringend zu "anständigen" Akkus. Was ist denn bei deinen Eneloops als Entladestrom angegeben? Gehst du da deutlich drüber, brechen die richtig böse ein mit der Spannung. Das führt dann zu erhöhter Stromaufnahme des "Netzteils" und zu weiteren Spannungseinbrüchen - das machen die nicht lange/oft mit. Ein guter Modellakku mit 7,2V und 4Ah kostet z.B. um die 50€ (NiMh) und hat wenig Probleme, seine Spannung bei 50A Entladestrom zu halten (versuch das mal mit den Ennis - die gehen hops dabei). Solche Zellen würde ich auf 12V konfigurieren. Ladegerät mit Delta-Peak und Thermofühler dazu und fertig ist das streßfreie Paket. Zu bedenken ist auch, dass die Kapazität eines Akkus fast immer bei einem Entladestrom von 1/10 eben dieser angegeben ist. Steigt der Strom dann sinkt die Kapa - teilweise sehr drastisch.


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

wegen dem OS habe ich bereits in einem Linux Forum nachgefragt. mal schauen, was die dort sagen.

Ob jetzt ein speziel OS oder ein "normales" oder vielleicht was in Richtung DSL gehend ist mir, aufgrund meiner ja doch geringen Ansprüche (maximal vielleicht einen sehr schnellem Boot), egal. Genauso, ob der Vorgang durch ein "fertiges" Feature, oder selbst kreiertem Script statt findet. Da ich nur durch Fenster schaue, kenn ich mich eh nicht aus, und bin daher eh auf Linuxprofis angewiesen


----------



## Abductee (2. Mai 2014)

12V von der KFZ-Steckdose + so ein Adapter: http://www.minipc.de/catalog/il/1114


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

100 Watt sollten reichen. Macht bei 12V ja gute 8A. Definitiv eine Alternative zu Akkus.


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge klingen ein wenig danach, als ob du das Semi-Professional machst? Also über Veranstaltungen berichtest?
> ..
> Was ist denn bei deinen Eneloops als Entladestrom angegeben?


 
kann man so sagen. Zumindest frage ich mich manchmal, warum ich so viel teures und schweres Zeug mit zu Festivals schleppe 

Die Ennis sind die mit der Krone... Die hatte ich vor ca 2Jahren alle angeschafft, als ich meine Blitztechnik ausgebaut hatte. Ich meine dato einen aktuellen Test gelesen zu haben, bei dem die Akkus auch mit 3-5A belastet wurden. also 2-5C (1900mAh). Es gab zwar entsprechende Einbrüche, jedoch nicht derart wie von ""normalen"" NiMh Zellen. Ok an LiPo kommt es nicht ran, an spezial Modelbau erst recht nicht... aber die Akkus wären halt vorhanden.

Klingt jetzt sicherlich komisch... so teures Fotozeug, und dann hier sparen wollen... aber das Problem ist eben, dass das Fotozeug so teuer war  sprich die letzte Cam hat erst mal ein großes Loch ins Portemoney gerissen, und die MehrMegaPixel verlangen nun noch nach einem neuem ArbeitsPC. Da bleibt leider nicht so viel Geld für den Imagtank übrig >.< zumal er für diesen Zweck nur wenige Wochenenden pro Jahr gebraucht wird. Da nehme ich lieber ein paar mehr vorhandene Akkus mit


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Ist schon verständlich. Wollte dich ja auch nur vor der Erfahrung "Wer zu billig kauft, kauft zweimal." bewahren. Habe hier ein paar Modellboote und ein Modellauto stehen - daher die Empfehlung, lieber etwas mehr zu investieren.


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> 12V von der KFZ-Steckdose + so ein Adapter: http://www.minipc.de/catalog/il/1114


 
Ein Universal-Notebook-Netzteil mit 12-22V (120W) habe ich fürs Notebook bereits. Das ist nicht das Problem. Problem ist aber wie eingangs beschrieben nur, dass man eben nicht immer direkt neben dem Auto campt, oder das Auto gernell fern ab vom Zelt steht. Teils auch so, dass man nicht eben schnell zwischen den Konzerten hin kann... darum ja eben die (Bastel)Möglichkeit, das Teil auch mit Batzen zu betreiben.

lt Tests verbraucht das kleine NUC ja nur etwa 36W (unter Volllast)... bzw scheinbar hat das Originalnetzteil nur diese 12V3A


edit: ach quatsch, ich habe grade nicht verraft, was der Link mir sagen soll... ok ja, so ein weitbereichsnetzteil ist natürlich auch eine super Idee.


----------



## Abductee (2. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte du gehst mit deinen Speicherkarten immer zum Auto zurück und dir gehts nur darum den Laptop nicht einschalten zu müssen?
Zum Spazierentragen stell ich mir das alles andere als komfortabel vor.


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

Es geht mir darum, dass ich direkt vor Ort die Möglichkeit habe, die Speicherkarten zu leeren.

An sich habe ich im Auto bzw am Zelt alles, was ich brauche (bis hin zu 230V). Jedoch ist das Zelt eben nicht an der Bühne, das Auto oftmals noch weiter weg.
Nun könnte ich zwar mein Notebook mit aufs Bühnengelände nehmen, aber dieses hat eben nur USB2. Entsprechend brauch es Zeit, bis die Karten leer sind.

Daher möchte ich eben den kleinen PC haben, den ich rein für den Zweck die Speicherkarten zu übertragen, per Akku betreiben kann. Ich möchte den nur einschalten, um die Speicherkarten (schnell) zu kopieren, und ihn dann wieder aus zu schalten. So groß ist so ein kleiner PC ja auch nicht, sodass ich ihn mit in meine Fototasche (fällt bei 2 Cams und 3 Objektiven auch nicht mehr auf  ) packen kann, und bei den Bühnen dabei habe.
Er muss also keine Stundenlang im Akkubetrieb durchhalten. Die Akkus/Stromversorgung muss nicht aufs letzte Gramm optimiert sein. Es gibt immer die Möglichkeit sein Zeug sicher abzustellen. Ich müsste es also nur ein mal vom Zelt zum Gelände tragen, und dann ist mir das Gewicht eh egal.
Kurz: ich muss eben nicht zwischdurch zum Auto/Zelt zurücklaufen um die Karten zu leeren. Es ist rein ein Kasten mit Cardreader und mehr Speicher als meine Speicherkarten.

Und wenn ich dann zu Hause bin, um die Bilder zu Sichten/Bearbeiten, übertrage ich die Bilder eh ins Netzwerk bzw auf meinen ArbeitsPC, und dann wird der Kleine eh wie vorgesehen an der Steckdose betrieben.

Der Akkubetrieb ist also rein eine Zweckentfremdung für kurze Zeit.


----------



## DOcean (2. Mai 2014)

und warum kein Fertiggerät?

Wie Hyperdrive Colorspace UDMA2 3.5" LCD inkl. Wlan o.: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder Me2 DigiMate III Gehäuse für Sata 6,35cm Festplatten: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder oder ....


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mir dann sowas holen:

- Akku, hat mehr als genug Dampf für mehrere "Saugvorgänge" und hält auch unter deutlich höherer Last die Spannung
- Ladegerät, kann ^ sowohl im/am Auto als auch zu Hause (220V) laden und auch schnellladen
- Adapter für PC, kann den schon erwähnten Mini-PC mit Strom versorgen.
- LiPo-Saver (akustischer Alarm bei Unterspannung), gibt´s in der Bucht ab 6€

Kostet zwar "etwas" mehr als die schon vorhanden Ennis. Hält dafür sehr lange, Akku ist (verhältnismäßig) klein und leicht, Ladegerät ebenfalls und es wäre einfach in der Handhabung.


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> und warum kein Fertiggerät?
> 
> Wie Hyperdrive Colorspace UDMA2 3.5" LCD inkl. Wlan o.: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder Me2 DigiMate III Gehäuse für Sata 6,35cm Festplatten: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder oder ....


 
Bereits gesucht und keins für tauglich befunden >.<
Zuerst habe ich auch an solche geräte gedacht, aber die Ressesionen sind doch auch sehr eindeutig... von Problemen bei der Übertragung, bis zu fehlenden Datein. Zudem habe ich keins entdeckt, was wirklich schnell ist... da kann ich dann auch gleich das Notebook mit USB2 nehmen. "Atemberaubende 27MB/s..." das ist n halbes Bild pro Sekunde  da knibs ich schnelller, als ich die Speicherkarte leer bekomme.
Genau deswegen möchte ich ja auf USB3 setzen, und solche Geräte gibt es wohl nicht... oder ich hab sie (noch) nicht entdeckt.
und 270€ zzgl Festplatte finde ich schon zu heftig... zumal ich eben auch kein Display brauche


----------



## Abductee (2. Mai 2014)

Witzig, ich hab jetzt ein paar DSLR-Foren durchgeklappert und da wird durch die Bank "mehr Speicherkarten" empfohlen.
Sogar kleinere Exemplare das bei einem Defekt nicht alles weg ist.

Du könntest auch über einen iPod deine CF-Karten kopieren.  (leider nicht sehr groß)
Apple iPod Classic MP3-Player schwarz 160 GB (aktuellstes Modell): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
http://www.amazon.de/APPLE-iPad-Cam..._sim_ce_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=176RAJH2B31J0Y13ZXT9


----------



## Kotor (2. Mai 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> und warum kein Fertiggerät?
> 
> Wie Hyperdrive Colorspace UDMA2 3.5" LCD inkl. Wlan o.: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder Me2 DigiMate III Gehäuse für Sata 6,35cm Festplatten: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder oder ....


 
was es alles gibt


----------



## mÖre (2. Mai 2014)

Das mit den mehreren Kleinen Karten stimmt schon. ICh nutze auch nur "kleine" Karten. Jedoch kosten hier die guten Karten auch schon eine Menge Geld. Ich habe schon diverse schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, sodass ich nur die Sandisk Extreme (pro) nutze. Sei es, weil die Karten ne Menge aushalten, aber auch, weil die Serienbilder ohne Probleme mitmachen.
Nur zu viele kleine Karten erschweren auch die Arbeit

Zudem weiß ich noch nicht genau, welche Datenmassen mich diese Saison erwarten, weil es das erste Mal mit 2 Cams sein wird, und die Neue hat noch mal 4 Megapixelchen mehr 

Mit Handy und OTG habe ich letztes Jahr bereits einmal "arbeiten" müssen. Leider ist auch dieser Weg zu langsam. Zum einen wird nicht einmal USB2 richtig ausgelastet (Karte auf Gerät) und zum anderen ist auch die Übertragung dann auf den PC/Netzwerk wieder ein langwieriger Schritt. Dort könnte ich eben genau so gut ein fertigen Imagetank nehmen. Ich möchte ja aber mit der Zeit gehen und wenigstens USB3 nutzen wollen. Wozu habe ich UDMA-6 Speicherkarten


Irgendwie war der letzte Post von Paulebaer an mir vorbei gegangen. mmmmh so hochwertige LiPo Technik klingt ja wirklich klasse... aber dann der Akku+Lader+Spannungswandler kostet ja am ende genau so viel wie die Kiste selbst >.< das sprängt leider schon das Budget, weil ich dann ja bereits n kleines Notebook mit USB3 anschaffen könnte >.<
Mist hätte nich gedacht, dass die Stromversorgung mir so das Portemoney brechen wird


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Naja. Dafür macht der Akku aber ohne große Probleme seine 1500 Zyklen mit ca. 130A Entladestrom mit. Darauf bezieht sich das 35C in der Bezeichnung. Mit "nur" ca. 3A lebt das Ding ewig. Dank festem Case ist er sehr robust.

Ja er würde ein Loch in deine Kasse reissen. Aber mit nem passenden kleinen Gerät wäre das sicher optimal für dich - oder du legst das Geld in weiteren Speicherkarten an und wirst "DiskJockey".


----------



## Abductee (2. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ein kleines Notebook wär doch ideal dafür.
Schick es zwischen den Kopierorgien einfach in den Schlafmodus, dann hält der Akku den ganzen Tag.

Acer Aspire V5-131-10072G50nkk, Windows 8 (NX.M89EG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da kannst du auch die Festplatte auf ein 2TB Exemplar austauschen und bist durch nichts eingeschränkt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Stimmt. Für das Geld was Akku, Ladegerät un der Klein-PC kosten, könnte man auch direkt ein Notebook mit USB 3 und nen passenden Cardreader kaufen.

Habe dieses hier gefunden. Hat einen USB 3.0 und ne große Platte. Da ein schlankes Linux drauf mit passendem Script und gut ist.


----------

